# Restoring john deere 110 - paint



## lm002 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all I am about to undertake the restoration of a 1965 john deere 110. I wanted to know how to paint it (or if I have to get it painted) and what paint to use. any suggestions? I want it to end up like this :

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well that one is sure nicely done. You can get the original paint at the dealer.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

HVLP spray guns work good - depending on your painting expertise tho, you might want to have a pro paint it - like proper prepping of the metal, keeping dust and bugs out of the paint, smooth application, ect. 

A proper immaculate finish will take a whole lot of prep hours and a whole lot of finishing for a show finish. 

Ive painted with regular cheep rattle cans on my regular mowers with good results and bad results - problem is if you do decide to spend the money for a pro paint job, you might not want to use it for regular tasks, but tractor shows only.

Just depends what the plans are for it after restoring.


----------

